
Where Mathematics Come From: How the Embodied Mind Brings Mathematics into Being - memexy
https://www.amazon.com/Where-Mathematics-Come-Embodied-Brings/dp/0465037712
======
owenshen24
I actually took a course at UCSD in the winter taught by Nunez about this
topic. Very interesting stuff, and I even added the history section to the
Wikipedia page on the number line after I learned several interesting history
tidbits from the class + readings.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_line](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_line)

------
Phithagoras
This is an interesting idea! Perhaps a book review or a blog post would be
better recieved than a "buy stuff" oriented link to an online merchant

------
jtotheh
It's been a while since I read it, but this book was fascinating.

